

'Fish Eat Fish': 5 Lessons Learnt in Building a HTML5 online game client - ckhoo
http://www.wappworks.com/2012/01/26/fish-eat-fish-5-lessons-learnt-in-building-a-html5-online-game/

======
paul-woolcock
"Learnt"... _shudder_

